# ermitteln wieviele zeichen auf das aktuelle display passen



## uwi2k2 (17. Jul 2007)

hi,

ich frag mich gerade wie ich berechnen kann wie vilele buchstaben nebeneinander auf
das display des jeweiligen handys passen ?
wenn ich wüsste wie gross/breit ein system font bei medium oder small grösse ist 
könnte ich das ja ausrechnen und dann bei drawString nur die anzahl an zeichen
pro zeile schreiben...
geht das irgendwie ??

danke
uwi


----------



## Jockel (17. Jul 2007)

javax.microedition.lcdui.Font.stringWidth(String str)


----------



## uwi2k2 (17. Jul 2007)

DAKÖÖÖÖÖ !!!


----------

